# Board Carrier



## freezeup (Sep 17, 2019)

Newbie here and snowboarding fan just 2 years ago. I did have a problem transporting my board on top of my car. Problem is it cracked. Saw from my mates they are all using Thule or Yakima but what should I get that could last longer?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’ve been using Thule for over ten years. Haven’t had a problem. I’m sure Yakima just as good. What were you using that caused a board crack? Never saw that happen, even at 80mph.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm using a Yakima roof box with Whispbar racks. Yakima bought Whispbar in 2010 so I bet their roof boxes are made in the same factory to the same standard.

Thule is good too.

They're pretty rugged, if it cracked you did something wrong or got hit by something!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I had my VW Tule roof rack crack, but it was because I did not have my front one latched properly and the boards went flying out on the highway causing the rear one to crack and release. VW ended up replacing them because of the crack.

Coincidentally right when we went in to complain there were a couple complaining about their set of racks also letting go on the highway but they didn't latch either one properly and had no physical damage to the rack and received no compensation.

I dunno if your story is similar but it won't just crack on its own. Also worth taking them back where you bought them just in case you get lucky.


----------



## freezeup (Sep 17, 2019)

*Got thule*

Thanks for your reply guys. Ordered a Thule for Subaru https://www.subarupartspros.com/sku/soa567s010.html. Just for clarification did not use Thule before so no hard feelings about Thule. Really regret buying low quality. Purchased the one with 4 pairs as we come in groups, usually with my college friends.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You didn't go for a box? Don't drive early evening into swarms of bugs >


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> You didn't go for a box? Don't drive early evening into swarms of bugs >


If we're driving to the mountains my beloved snowboards are going in one of these:

https://www.sportube.com/Special-Edition-Series-3-Sportube-p/31brdpldx.htm

Only about a 12 hour drive for me though.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> If we're driving to the mountains my beloved snowboards are going in one of these:
> 
> https://www.sportube.com/Special-Edition-Series-3-Sportube-p/31brdpldx.htm
> 
> Only about a 12 hour drive for me though.


How does that attach/lock to crossbars on a vehicle?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

One thing to look at if you have a garage is whether your vehicle will still fit with it on. My 2015 Outback still fits in with a Yakima, it wouldn't have with the Thule.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

My preference is Yakima. Had the Powderhound 6 for 10 years (preferred their latch over Thule push-button)... just bought a Fatcat 6 to replace it, with the T-bolt kit for use with the VW rack.

I have skier friends whose skis are too long for my Yakima Skybox 16.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> My preference is Yakima. Had the Powderhound 6 for 10 years (preferred their latch over Thule push-button)... just bought a Fatcat 6 to replace it, with the T-bolt kit for use with the VW rack.
> 
> I have skier friends whose skis are too long for my Yakima Skybox 16.


The Skybox 16 goes to 205cm and most ski size charts don't go beyond 200cm! Guess 205cm is the external measurement!

I got that box, I'm super happy with it


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> The Skybox 16 goes to 205cm and most ski size charts don't go beyond 200cm! Guess 205cm is the external measurement!
> 
> I got that box, I'm super happy with it


My old Skybox 12 is longer, but narrower. So it would have fit skis for a person that is around 6'5"

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

